# Carp on an egg fly



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I was scouting out a new area sunday morning and not having much luck other than a couple gills. I stumbled on some carp spawning in the shallows. I was pretty sure the ones that were actively spawning had other things on their mind so I was trying to pick off the few that were rooting around the edges of spawners. Tried everything I usually throw at carp and had no takers (pretty new to carp). 

Looking through my fly box I saw I had a few egg patterns left over from steelheading so I tied on a fat orange and cream with no weight. 2nd cast was about 2ft form the spawners, hit the water and started a slow sink when the leader started to pull. Strip set and the water exploded. I didn't bring a net as I wasn't setting out with carp in mind so almost 15 minutes later I brought in this 30" beauty on my 6wt with 6lb tippet.

Apparently I broke up the party because they all scattered and before long it was time to head home. Made for a great sunday morning!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

That is a PIG! Congrats, that had to be a blast on a 6wt!


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

TheCream said:


> That is a PIG! Congrats, that had to be a blast on a 6wt!


It was quite a battle mostly because i had no net and there wasn't a decent place to land him. I thought he was giving up after 5 minutes and tried to grab him, he didn't want anything to do with that and ripped 30 ft of line off the spool.

It's funny because for bigger fish I'm used to steelhead. If you keep turning their head they will give up after a few runs. These guys don't give up so easily. It's the difference between a Ferrari and a Hummer H1.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

toobnoob said:


> It was quite a battle mostly because i had no net and there wasn't a decent place to land him. I thought he was giving up after 5 minutes and tried to grab him, he didn't want anything to do with that and ripped 30 ft of line off the spool.
> 
> It's funny because for bigger fish I'm used to steelhead. If you keep turning their head they will give up after a few runs. These guys don't give up so easily. It's the difference between a Ferrari and a Hummer H1.


If you saw the video I posted last week, just getting them landed and on the boat doesn't exactly mean they're done, either! Both fish I landed re-entered the water forcefully on their own and had to be netted a 2nd time each.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

TheCream said:


> If you saw the video I posted last week, just getting them landed and on the boat doesn't exactly mean they're done, either! Both fish I landed re-entered the water forcefully on their own and had to be netted a 2nd time each.


LOL, yes i did see that. I'm already planning on trying for some carp from the kayak. I was showing the pics to my wife when i got home and she said "wow, if you could catch one of those on your kayak, it would tow you around the entire lake". Challenge excepted  My rod holders just so happens to fit my 8wt setup perfectly.


----------



## Rockyraccoon (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice! Well done, not only in landing it without a net, but on "matching the hatch". 

They have tons of energy and can take 60' of line in a flash, even after 20 minutes of fighting.


----------

